# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  عزراً الملك فيصل قد حان وقت الاعتزال

## رياض عباس بخيت

*من خلال المباريات التي وجد فيها نجم المريخ والمنتخب فيصل العجب فرصة
المشاركة خلال الموسم الحالي اثبتت ان الملك قد قل عطاؤه لا ابالغ
ان قلت حتي الحركة معظم تمريراته تشكل هجمات مرتدة واتضح تماما انه
غير قادر علي العطاء .
وحتي لايفقد شعبيته عليه ان يترجل ويعتزل الان
لان كل يوم يمر عليه وهو في الملاعب بهذا المستوي يخصم من رصيده الكبير
شكرا فيصل العجب علي كل العطاء الجزيل للمنتخب والمريخ
ونعلم انك احد افذاذ كرة القدم في السودان ولكن ندعوك بان تترجل الان قبل
غدا
وهذا الحديث من مصلحتك ومصلحة جمهورك حتي لا تفقدة

*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

من خلال المباريات التي وجد فيها نجم المريخ والمنتخب فيصل العجب فرصة

المشاركة خلال الموسم الحالي اثبتت ان الملك قد قل عطاؤه لا ابالغ
ان قلت حتي الحركة معظم تمريراته تشكل هجمات مرتدة واتضح تماما انه
غير قادر علي العطاء .
وحتي لايفقد شعبيته عليه ان يترجل ويعتزل الان
لان كل يوم يمر عليه وهو في الملاعب بهذا المستوي يخصم من رصيده الكبير
شكرا فيصل العجب علي كل العطاء الجزيل للمنتخب والمريخ
ونعلم انك احد افذاذ كرة القدم في السودان ولكن ندعوك بان تترجل الان قبل
غدا
وهذا الحديث من مصلحتك ومصلحة جمهورك حتي لا تفقدة




اخ رياض اختلف معك الم تشاهد الباص الجميل بكعبه لعماري وهو يحرز
 الهدف أود أن أعرف ماهو المطلوب منه أن يجوب الملعب أم أن يصنع لك هدف في أي وقت في المباراة
 ويكون حاسماً
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

اخ رياض اختلف معك الم تشاهد الباص الجميل بكعبه لعماري وهو يحرز الهدف أود أن أعرف ماهو المطلوب منه أن يجوب الملعب أم أن يصنع لك هدف في أي وقت في المباراة ويكون حاسماً



اخي ابو شهد
 اليوم الملك فيصل عجب كان خصما علي المريخ
ليس تقليلا من الملك ولكن هي الحقيقة
*

----------


## africanu

*يعلم الله اخي رياض انني من قبل فترة
ليست بالبعيدة فكرت بكتابة موضوع عن انه
حان وقت اعتزال فيصل العجب
لاكن تسمر القلم في يدي عندما قراءت وسمعت
راي كتاب وصفوة المريخ في هذا الامر
يجب ان نعلم ان لكل بداية نهاية
وعطاء الاعب هو من يحدد نهايته في الملاعب
وبدون رتوش وعاطفة ليس مكانها ملاعب كرة القدم
نقول ان العجب قلة حركته واصبح يلعب علي الواقف
وفقد حساسية لاعب الكرة التي كانت تميزه
سوف تفتح علينا ابواب جهنم لاننا طالبنا بتنحي العجب
ولاكن تاريخ العجب وحبنا له يجعلنا نقول له حان اوان
الاعتزال 

لك كل احترامي لشجاعتك بطرح هذا الموضوع
*

----------


## Almothanna

*الأخ العزيز رياض : لك مني كل الود والتقدير . 
أتفق معك أن العجب لم يرجع لنا العجب العجيب بعد الإصابة الأخيرة ، وأتفق معك 
لكل بداية نهاية . ولكن أخي الكريم مازال لدي العجب مايقدمه متى ما إكتسب اللياقة المفقودة . 
العجب لاعب يحسم اللقاءات بلمسة ولكن من البديل . 
كلامي هذا من واقع منطقي فنحن لا نملك خيارات كثيرة في كشف المريخ ، فرق البطولات
تتميز بأكثر من مايسترو وصانع لعب ، ما البديل إذا أصيب النفطي خلال الموسم إصابة بليغة
 لاقدر الله . النفطي لا يستطيع أن يخوض كل اللقاءات التي يخوضها المريخ . لن نكرر مرارات
 الموسم الماضي فقد فقدنا المريخ بفقدان العجب فقدنا البطولة لغياب لاعب واحد فهل نرجع ونكرر نفس الشريط . 
أنا أتكلم واقعيا فهذه هي الخيارات الموجودة ، النفطي صانع لعب أساسي وبديله العجب . 
إذا أتى المريخ بصانع ألعاب مهول كموبوتو مثلا سنكون أول المطالبين
 بترجل الكابتن فيصل . مادام هذا غير متاح الآن فهو الخيار الأمثل . 
لك مني كل التقدير . 

ركنية : ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــن المعلـــــــــــــــــــوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*عفواً كثيراً أخي ريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض ...
 نعم لم يكُن العجب في يومه
 وهذا عادي جداً في دنيا المستديرة 
ولكن العجب لم يحن وقت اعتزاله بعد فبعد
 اصابته وجلوسه في الاحتياطي لفترات طويلة وعدم مشاركته 
كان طبيعياً أن يتأثر ملكنا من هذا ولا اعتقد 
بأن كاربوني سوف يجامل العجب أو أي لاعب آخر ....
 وفلسفة الساحر كاربوني كانت هي تجهيز
 اكبرعدد من اللاعبين فلأول مرة يشارك راجي في
 مباراة كاملة منذ أن اتي كاربوني وكذلك
 كاسروكا وكثير من اللاعبين لم يشاركوا
 شوطين كاملين ومنهم العجب نفسه .... حتي موسي الزومة تم اشراكه بغرض
 اعدادهاخي رياض لقدتسرعت في هذا
 البوست كثيراً مع احتراميلوجهة نظرك ورأيك ...... سوف يظل العجب الذهب الذي لا يصدأ .... وحتماً حتماً سوف يأتي
 اليوم الذييرفع فيه كأس افريقيا وبعدها يعتزل هكذا اشتم ما يُريده الحبيب تكعيب تخميس وتسديس ملك ملوك كوكبنا العاتي
 العجب ...
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا
 ثم مليار لااااااااااااااااااااااا لأعتزال العجب .............................
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*لا تنسى اخ رياض ان الملك عائد من اصابه ولابد ان يشارك في عدد من المباريات ليعود لمستواه المعهود
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*&feature=player_embedded

انظروا لأهداف المريخ وركزوا لبااااااااااااص العجب .... سبحان الله المباراة زركرتني جلفوط اسبانيا ريال زفت مدريد ولاعبهم الارجنتيني هوجوين وآخر مباراة دورية ماعمل اي حاجه وفي النهاية احرز هدف .. والامثلة كثيرة فصفوة اسبانيا لاعبهم الكبير اكسافي لفترة طويلة لم يلعب حتي عاد رويداً رويداً للتألق ودونكم المدافع التليد بويل والامثلة كثيرة يارياض ....
لن يعتزل العجب حتي يرفع كأس افريقيا إن شاءالله ......
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ومن الذي لعب البااااااااااص لراجي ثم عكسية للسعودي وهدف رابع ... ما بالكم كيف تحكمون؟
باصين قون وفرص ضائعه ماذاتُريدون اكثر من ذلك ؟ تمعنوا في تمريرة الكعب وتمريرته لراجي وكفي ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اولا مشكور علي الخدمة القدمتها لي امس واسف علي ازعاج التلفونات
وتانا اسمح لي انظّر ليك شوية
تعرف يا حبيبنا رياض العجب دا زي القهوة المرة 
طعمها مر لكن بتعدل الكيف 
اليوم العجب ما كان في يومو لانه ليه مدة طويله ما لعب اكتر من نص ساعة
اللاعب الزي العجب دا بيلعب الشوط التاني لانه زيو زي المدرب بيقرا الميدان صاح ولمن يدخل بيصنع الفرق بيخبرتو
انا ما عايز اظلم كاربوني وان بعض الظن اثم لكني اعتقد ان كاربوني عايز يحرق كرت  اللاعب دا لانه الظاهر انه هناك ضغوط بتمارس عليه عشان يلعب العجب وهوشكله ما مقتنع بيه لانه ما شاهدو وهو لمن كان متالق ومعزور في الحتة دي
لانه مافي مبرر عشان يلعبو 90 دقيقة
والدليل علي كلامي  البوست دا
وانا متاكد يكون عشرات الكتابات الليلة وبكرة في الصحف حتكتب في نفس الموضوع
في النهاية دا راي انا راي شخصي
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*كاربوني ليس من نوعية المدربين الذين يمارسوا عليهم ضغوط ... ولقد زكر اكثر من مره باقتناعه بهذا اللاعب ... ويكفي أن العجب لعب 90 دقيقة بنفس واحد وسوف يعود معشوق المريخ لجماهيره لأننا نعشقه ولأنه يعشق المريخ ...
*

----------


## manooo

*مع انو كلامك صاح بس انت اتسرعت و اخترت التوقيت الغلط !!!! ففي هذة الفتره اللاعبين محتاجين لدعمنا و تشجيعنا
*

----------


## acba77

*العجب هو الذهب الذي لايصدا
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الحبيب رياض لك كل الحب التقدير....
اختلف معك تماما في ذهبت اليه في مايخص كابتن فيصل عجب ...
لم يعلب العجب مباراة تنافسية كاملة منذ 2009-7-‎12 فهل يعقل ان يكون اكتسب لياقة المباريات اصبح في الفورمة المطلوبة.:.في المقبلات القليلة التي شارك فيها فيصل عجب لم يفقد لمسته الساحرة بعد ده كلو  افضل من وار...و
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*العجب كوره وادب 
سطرت اسمك في السماء ولونتو بي لون الدهب
راضيه عنك والدتك لا اهنت ام لا شتمت اب
وراضيه عنك صفوتك حتي القوارير والعلب
لا اهنتها لا رفستها لا اتعرضت منك تعب 
رجل الصعب نجم الدهب سلطان طرب 
ايام العجب لم تنتهي بعد اخي رياض فلازال يملك الكثير المثير
 الخصوم يعلمون من هو العجب ويخصصون اكثر من لاعب لمراقبته لانه اللاعب الذي يقلب طاوله المباراه بجزء من الثانيه فما بال عشاق الزعيم اخر من يعلم 
اذا كان لتقدم سن العجب سبب في طلب الاعتزال نقول ليكم اكبر من العجب بكثير بالملاعب العالميه واللعب ما عمر ولياقه اللعب تفكير وتدبير فان اعتزل العجب قبل اوانه سيملك المريخ لاعبين صغار ولياقه فل ولكن سيفقد العقل المدبر توجيه اللعبين واللعب علي مفاتيح المباراه لا يستطيع قليل الخبره الدرايه بها مهما كانت قوته ولياقته وفنه الكروي 
العجب يعشق المريخ فأن احس انه عبا عليه سيكون اول من يقدم علي الاعتزال 
وربنا ما يجيب اليوم دا 
العجب دا عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب يا رياض
واوعى واحد يقول لي دا كلام عواطف
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

ومن الذي لعب البااااااااااص لراجي ثم عكسية للسعودي وهدف رابع ... ما بالكم كيف تحكمون؟
باصين قون وفرص ضائعه ماذاتُريدون اكثر من ذلك ؟ تمعنوا في تمريرة الكعب وتمريرته لراجي وكفي ...



وهو العائد من الاصابة ولم يدخل الفورما بعد !!
 صبراً يا رياض ريثما  يكتمل اعداد الملك..
*

----------


## كشة حموري

*نعم العجب حركته داخل الملعب كانت محدودة ...لكن ها مرده للوقفة الطويلة اتذكر متى لعب العجب اخر مباراة ...يخيل لي في سيكافا..كم مرة من الوقت ختى تعافى من الاصابة ؟؟؟؟ وكم من الوقت يحتاج لاعادة العضلات لنفس المجهود....خلاصة الموضوع العجب يحتاج لعدد من المبارايات حتى يعود رمانة المريخ....ونحن في الانتظار مادام بنعطي اللاعبين فرص كثيرة لاثبات وجودهم العجب محتاج لبضع مباريات متواصلة مع تمارين تخفيف ...سيعود بمرجيحته
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الاخ رياض لك كامل الاحترام 
قبل التطرق لهذا الموضوع هل آن اوانه ام لا لابد من الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة :
هل لدينا قائد للفريق ومتفق من الجميع وخاصة اللاعبين غير العجب ؟؟
هل لياقة العجب اليوم وبعد العودة من الاصابة الطويلة تسمح له ب 90 دقيقة داخل الميدان ؟؟
هل قيادة الفريق لابد وان تكون من داخل الميدان وماذا عن قيادة الفريق خارج الميدان ؟؟
هل وفق كاربونى عندما اجبر اللاعب على اللعب 90 دقيقة مع ظروف العجب المعروفة ؟؟
متفق معك ان العجب لم يقدم شيئا فى مباراة الاهلى ولكنى اختلف معك فى توقيت اثارة الموضوع وكلنا فى انتظار ان يرفع العجب كاس ابطال افريقيا باذن الله وبعده نناقش موضوع اعتزاله . 
تخريمة : قارن كم لاعب زعل من المدرب لعدم المشاركة فى المباريات وتوقف عن التدريبات الا العجب واصل تمارينه وجلس فى كنبة الاحتياطى بدون تذمر فالعجب قدوة للاعبين اخى رياض ولابد من وجوده وسطهم .  
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*:1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49):





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

عفواً كثيراً أخي ريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض ...

نعم لم يكُن العجب في يومه
وهذا عادي جداً في دنيا المستديرة 
ولكن العجب لم يحن وقت اعتزاله بعد فبعد
اصابته وجلوسه في الاحتياطي لفترات طويلة وعدم مشاركته 
كان طبيعياً أن يتأثر ملكنا من هذا ولا اعتقد 
بأن كاربوني سوف يجامل العجب أو أي لاعب آخر ....
وفلسفة الساحر كاربوني كانت هي تجهيز
اكبرعدد من اللاعبين فلأول مرة يشارك راجي في
مباراة كاملة منذ أن اتي كاربوني وكذلك
كاسروكا وكثير من اللاعبين لم يشاركوا
شوطين كاملين ومنهم العجب نفسه .... حتي موسي الزومة تم اشراكه بغرض
اعدادهاخي رياض لقدتسرعت في هذا
البوست كثيراً مع احتراميلوجهة نظرك ورأيك ...... سوف يظل العجب الذهب الذي لا يصدأ .... وحتماً حتماً سوف يأتي
اليوم الذييرفع فيه كأس افريقيا وبعدها يعتزل هكذا اشتم ما يُريده الحبيب تكعيب تخميس وتسديس ملك ملوك كوكبنا العاتي
العجب ...
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

ثم مليار لااااااااااااااااااااااا لأعتزال العجب .............................




*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

من خلال المباريات التي وجد فيها نجم المريخ والمنتخب فيصل العجب فرصة

المشاركة خلال الموسم الحالي اثبتت ان الملك قد قل عطاؤه لا ابالغ
ان قلت حتي الحركة معظم تمريراته تشكل هجمات مرتدة واتضح تماما انه
غير قادر علي العطاء .
وحتي لايفقد شعبيته عليه ان يترجل ويعتزل الان
لان كل يوم يمر عليه وهو في الملاعب بهذا المستوي يخصم من رصيده الكبير
شكرا فيصل العجب علي كل العطاء الجزيل للمنتخب والمريخ
ونعلم انك احد افذاذ كرة القدم في السودان ولكن ندعوك بان تترجل الان قبل
غدا
وهذا الحديث من مصلحتك ومصلحة جمهورك حتي لا تفقدة




سلامات رياض 

العجب لا زال بخير ويستطيع العطاءلفترة اطول 
ولكن حسب ما اعتقد فان العجب لم يدخل فى الفورمة 
وفقط يحتاج للمشاركات بنسبة اكبر 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ااااااااااااااخ الملك سنفتقدك
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*حرام عليك يا رياض عديل كدا العجب هو الملك وهو افضل لاعب سودانى حتى يومنا هذا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الدهب المانحاس جبخانه مليانه رصاص مكنه بضاير الناس ده العجب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بالتأكيد لي رأي مخالف جداً للأخ رياض
وأعتقد أن الحديث عن العجب  بهذه الطريقة في هذا  التوقيت ليس مناسباً
وأتمني أن يتغير رأي الأخ بعد مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## كدكول

*العجب ممكن يستمر فى الملاعب سنتين او تلاته ممكن يلعب التلت الاخير من المباراة ويصنع الفارق
                        	*

----------


## نهاد عثمان

*غير العجب في منو .. الغيرة والاخلاص.. الفهم وصنع الفارق في لمح البصر.. هو القائد لو واقف في الميدان فريقه وخصمه بكونوا عاملين حسابه.. 

الكورة ما جري وشوت الكورة فن وفهم وموهبة وحرفنة وقراية للميدان لزميلك وخصمك .. منو غير الملك بعمل كدا
                        	*

----------

